

Show HN: Build a full product with AngularJS and Firebase (7 hrs of HD video) - gordonzhu
https://www.angularcourse.com/

======
gordonzhu
I didn't plan to post here today but after the Firebase acquisition I figured
why not.

This is the course I wish I had when I was learning Angular. It was a painful
process that sucked. I was really annoyed that I wasn't getting anywhere fast
after reading the docs and countless tutorials. And when I felt like I did
grasp the concepts, it was hard to find examples of complete apps once I was
ready to build something.

So I made the course to address these issues. After you go through this you'll
finally get how all the pieces fit together. And when you look at the docs
again, everything will make so much more sense. You'll also have a neat
product that you could actually sell to businesses.

And of course you'll learn Firebase, the real time datastore that was acquired
by Google today.

If you haven't worked with Firebase, it's worth going through the course just
to see how it works. It makes development incredibly fast and fun. Like a lot
of other people, I thought that Firebase would just be a toy for hackathons
and side projects, but the more I used it, the harder it was to go back to the
way I was handling data before.

Now Firebase is the first thing I turn to when I want to build apps. It's that
good.

------
jclos
I feel like the page should include some mention of the prerequisites of the
course. Should I already be familiar with Javascript, or can I start as a non-
Web developer?

~~~
gordonzhu
Thanks for the feedback. Still working on the sales page. You should be
familiar with HTML/CSS/JavaScript to get the most out of the course.

Having said there are quite a few students that have gone on through the
course without any background at all.

------
macarthy12
No discount?

~~~
gordonzhu
No discount but there is a 30-day guarantee. So feel free to try it and if you
decide it's not for you, just let me know.

